# 1st Time Surf Fishing



## Z1166 (Jan 17, 2012)

First-time poster, short-time lurker...been referred here many times by fishing posts on other TX forums.

I finally did it! I went out on Monday to Surfside Beach and tried surf fishing. Lord knows if I did it "right" or was in the "right" place, but I had fun on the water. Started the morning down off of Beach Drive between two old abandoned houses. Stayed there for about 2 hours, then went to the eastern jetty. Struck out all day using cut mullet, dead shrimp, Gulp mullet and other lures. Everyone I spoke to on the jetty also struck out, so I don't feel so bad.

Kept getting snagged on the jetty, lost a couple lures. I mostly used a Carolina rig with a 2oz. egg weight, but then switched to a 2oz. pyramid on a bank weight rig thinking it would keep bait in the deeper water longer. I couldn't believe how fast the bait was washing in! Any tips for keeping it out in the action?

What size hook should be used?

This is a very basic question, but how far out should I be casting ( though I'm sure the furthest I can is best!)? On Beach Drive, I waded out a bit to cast because the water didn't look very deep. What depth is optimal?

I'm hoping to go at least a couple more times before March, but I could use some guidance on where to go. I read a ton of posts on here, but it seems there are so many good places. What's recommended for a beginner looking to catch something soon?

What else goes into a successful outing?

Thanks for your advice, fish stories, support, and camaraderie!

:texasflag


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't know where you are located but I fish the surf at Galveston during the winter months. I try to time my arrival at the beach at the time the tide is starting in. I have never had any luck during low tides. This time of the year I catch mostly drum and whitting. However, after a real cold spell, and after it warms up, I have caught reds and specks. I use a small circle hook size one or 1/0. I have tried cut bait but have had better luck with pealed shrimp even when I have caught reds and specks. I try to keep my bait between the second and third bar. I am going this coming Thursday. I will try to be at the beach by 10 AM. Most of the time I use 8 foot steelhead rods, light and easy to cast for an old man. In the summer I will go with my surf rods.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

As stated above by Ellisredfish, I use Shrimp peeled & with the shell on to see what they want. I also use Shrimp Fishbites because they stay on the hook longer and I've caught six or seven Whitting on one bait or strip. Also if your not used to circle hooks don't jerk back to set the hook, but just put pressure on them and they hook themselves.
Welcome to the addiction, and welcome to the site. Good luck and hook with some of the guys when they post up that they are going to the surf.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

You need to cast into the edge of the wave (gut). Also you need some weight to get to the bottom. Try a double rig to give you two chances. Peeled or unpeeled shrimp (cut in half) should work.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

If surf is knocking your weight back in, may need to use a small spider weight.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Keep reading, keep going ... you'll get it figured out.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Surf conditions have not been ideal this week. Try again when its calmer and cleaner.
You shouldn't have to get wet this time of year to catch fish unless you want to.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the site! There's tons of good info on here. I try to learn something new everytime i'm on here to use next time I hit the water.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

chapman53559 said:


> Surf conditions have not been ideal this week. Try again when its calmer and cleaner.
> You shouldn't have to get wet this time of year to catch fish unless you want to.


X2
tried earlier this week and only caught a few whiting and lost a UFO that broke me off. Probly a drum or red. You were doing the right thing. Keep on going and you'll figure them out.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

We use a 4 oz pyramid weight. If you don't want to but one you can just put two 2 oz on. I used number 4 Kahle or circle hook. Circle hook does not require setting the hook as you just reel the fish in. I sometimes have to used a spider weight if the current is pulling the bait to the left or the right. Good luck.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

What are you fishing for? And don't say anything. You have to fish completely differently for bull reds and big uglies than you do for whiting and other panfish.


----------



## Z1166 (Jan 17, 2012)

bigfost said:


> What are you fishing for? And don't say anything. You have to fish completely differently for bull reds and big uglies than you do for whiting and other panfish.


Since I can't say "anything", I'll say "everything"... Kidding aside, I realize there are better tactics dependent on the mission.

I really would be happy with just catching some whiting to start, but I'm _definitely_ interested in reds and big uglies. Interested to know what should be used for each group.

=========

In addition, I am completely thankful for all of the feedback thus far. I was very surprised to see so many responses!

How can I find out when the surf is "calmer and cleaner" without having to drive down there? Look at surf reports?

Do you guys cut your peeled/shelled shrimp in half or send it out whole? I read most people have better luck with chunked dead mullet vs. whole mullet (or half for that matter) and wonder if that size "chunk" applies to other dead bait as well.

I was surprised to see the recommendation to use a size-1 hook. I brought an assortment with me ranging from 4/0 to 6/0 thinking 4/0 would be on the small size of what's required due to the size of bait.

I may have to try a spider weight out (4oz, really?! That seems very heavy!) because fishingcacher described my experience perfectly. My bait was washing in toward the left within about 10 minutes of casting.

Can anyone give further advice regarding casting into the "edge of the wave (gut)"? I'm having trouble visualizing where this is. Perhaps someone could share a picture where I can see the bars/guts?

:cheers:
Cheers,

Z


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Awnsers from my prospective*

"Z"
First off I would suggest that you fish every chance that you can. Every time you
go you will learn something and more importantly you cannot catch anything if
you don't go...I catch more fish in less than "Ideal Conditions"; Ideal Conditions
don't come around very often...

As for conditions at the beach I like to check the NDBC Bouy nearest the place 
I'm going to fish and sometimes "Surf Cams" close to the fishing location.

Some folks swear by pealed shrimp; others swear at pealed shrimp...I personally
beleive that pealing them makes them more prone to be eaten by "The Infamous
Hardhead". I cut them into peices the size of the Bend of the Hook + 10%. For
catching bait I use hooks in the range of #1 thru 2/0.

As for Spider or Sand Sinkers...They come in sizes from 1 oz to 8 oz...The legs are
bent back toward the eye of the sinker with about 1/2" to 1" of space between the
legs and the body of the sinker. After the weight and bait is cast out...The rod tip
is lowered to just above the water surface and slowly retreived until the sinker "Sets"
or hangs in the sand....put the clicker on and back up to your sandspike...Try to
keep the slack out of your line...If the surf is up you will have to engage the reel
and slack off the drag until the line is not going out then engage the clicker...Wait
on your big one to hit be sure to tighten the drag before you fight your 'Big Un.

As far as the "Bars and the Guts"...The Bars are the shallow places [where the waves
are breaking or would be breaking if the waves were big enough]. The Guts are the
deeper parts...I beleive the better parts of the Guts to fish are at the edges where
the guts are getting shallower or deeper...Not the middle 60%....

Like I said in the first paragraph...Fish EVERY Chance you get!!!

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Surf Runner (Apr 17, 2011)

ZZ,
I dont know every thing about fishing, but I know enough to get by. I've been fishing the Texas surf for about 45 years and still have trips that I didnt catch anything on the long rods. Like everyone is saying, keep fishing, go every chance you get, no matter about the weather, I have landed many fish in the rain and foul weather, now Im not saying go when there is a hurricane brewing, use your better judgement.
I plan on being beyond the barracades Saturday, stop and hang out for a while, I can show you a couple of things about fishing the surf


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

For panfish in the surf I use what could be described as trout, or bay, gear. 6'6 popping rod and ABU 5000 reel. I use a double drop mono leader with 1/0 circle hooks and depending on the surf conditions either a 2oz pyramid sinker or 2oz spider weight.

For my surf rigs I use a variety of surf rods and a variety of surf reels, but the reels are all along the lines of the Penn Jigmaster and Daiwa SHV 30s and 40s.

My leaders are made by me (as are my panfish leaders). The surf leaders are 400# mono pulley style leaders with circles hooks from 16/0 to 18/0. If I can't hold bottom with 5 to 6oz spider weights, I usually don't fish.

My baits can be anything from whatever finfish I'm catching onsite, whiting, croaker, etc. to mullet, blue crabs, or stingray.

To me, a "chunk" of bait is about the size of my fist. My favorite fish bait is the head section of big mullet or whiting.

It's very difficult to learn everything there is to learn in short order, but spending a day on the beach with Surf Runner, or any long time surf fisherman will shorten your learning curve by a huge amount.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Surfhouse Surfcam

Matagorda Bay Fishing 2010 at Matagorda Bay and Matagorda Texas - Texas Beach web surf cam, RV Park, Bay Fishing, Beach vacation rentals, Matagorda real estate, Matagorda Texas, tides, fishing reports, Matagorda Texas beach cam, Matagorda Beach, Matagorda fishing guides, Texas Beach Rentals, Gulf Coast Birding, LCRA

How can I find out when the surf is "calmer and cleaner" without having to drive down there? Look at surf reports?

Beach Cams Can help.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

bigfost said:


> My leaders are made by me (as are my panfish leaders).


Would you happen to have a pic of one of your panfish leaders?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Would you happen to have a pic of one of your panfish leaders?


I can't access my photobucket account from work, but I'll look when I get home this evening. I did a lead tutorial for another site a couple of years ago, so I should still have the pictures.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I tend to just go line - weight - bead - swivel - fluro - hook.
Would like to see what else is being used.



bigfost said:


> I can't access my photobucket account from work, but I'll look when I get home this evening. I did a lead tutorial for another site a couple of years ago, so I should still have the pictures.


I would appreciate it.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Here you go. This is just a mock-up that I made for demonstration purposes.

Swivel - two loops made with double overhand knots - bottom loop made the same way. I make mine with 20lb mono.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Look at the beginners guide on surf-masters.com.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Surf fishing*

Bigfost:
Good pic/demo of the double drop rig. That is efficient, cheap and does not rely on snaps, rings, crimps, etc. which often fail. I do something similar on my main drop(usually 20-30lb. mono as heavier mono is harder to tie onto) and very rarely have a failure unless it is cut off by a toothy critter.
Thanks for the example!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

BigFoot:That is a pretty neat way to make a cheap double drop. What are your thoughts on adding beads.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> BigFoot:That is a pretty neat way to make a cheap double drop. What are your thoughts on adding beads.


Bigfoot - I've been called a lot of things, but never before bigfoot. LOL

I am a minimalist with my rigging. I use a minimum of beads on my surf (long rod) leaders, and only to keep the sliding parts from impacting the knots or crimps, which I believe has the potential to weaken the connections. I use a Carolina rig on my light rods under some circumstances, like when I fish the bay. When I rig my Carolina rig, I use a bead between the sliding weight and the knot at the leader. On the drop leader, nothing is sliding, so I see no need for a bead.

Now, having said that, I also see no problem with using them if you like them. In our sandy to muddy waters they're not likely to spook a fish, and in some cases might even act as an attractant.

Bottom line - if you like beads, go for it.


----------

